# System Dump



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

Please, as soon as someone gets this phone and gets it rooted help the Dev's out (who don't have this phone) buy giving us a system dump


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

Noob question how do you do a system dump for those that don't know how thanks...


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

System dump
http://db.tt/qX0unyWm

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ahh well I guess i'll google it then


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> System dump
> http://db.tt/qX0unyWm
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Sorry, that doesn't help... that is the app folder apk's and the apk's dont even include the dex files... So in the long run this does nothing for anyone, other than themers who want to kang images...


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

Rootuser3.0 said:


> Noob question how do you do a system dump for those that don't know how thanks...


just do an "adb pull /system" and that shoud get them all for you.... If you dont have or know how to use ADB you can use Root Browser / Root Explorer to simply copy the system folder to your SD card.


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

Kejar31 said:


> just do an "adb pull /system" and that shoud get them all for you.... If you dont have or know how to use ADB you can use Root Browser / Root Explorer to simply copy the system folder to your SD card.


Thanks im familiar with adb and have it set up thanks fir future reference when I start developed


----------



## CaMelGuY1337 (Jul 23, 2011)

One of our mods (gbhil) over at AC posted the dump a couple of days ago, along with the wallpapers and ringtones. Here's the link to the thread....enjoy.









http://forums.androidcentral.com/showthread.php?t=132124

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

CaMelGuY1337 said:


> One of our mods (gbhil) over at AC posted the dump a couple of days ago, along with the wallpapers and ringtones. Here's the link to the thread....enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

Looking forward to liberty







??


----------

